# Zero Tolerance Seasonal Contract?



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I recently was asked to put in a bid for this local restuarant in my town and Im not too sure how to write up the contract for it. The only reason that im sort of confused is because he said he always wants it to be clear.. So I take that as he wants a zero policy type contract. and he also wants the contract to be seasonal, which i have no problem with if it was a two inch or even one inch trigger. I am familiar with that and pricing.

So basically my question is; do i have to have a truck sitting in the lot for the entire storm? The parking lot seems much too small to make this worth it. With a no tolerance that means to plow it no matter how much snow we get, but can it build up to an inch or two during the storm? as long as you plow it if theres a storm with only a little snow?

I talked to the guy over the phone ( i know him pretty well from around town) and asked if he wanted a one or two inch trigger, and he just said that he would like to keep it clean. So overall how should i go about the zero tolerance and writing a quote for this place?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Sounds like you are going to be salting a lot more than plowing. No sense plowing 1/2" to an 1" if you can burn it off with salt. If I were you I would get clarification from the owner on how "clear" he wants it to be.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah I think thats what im going to have to do. He also didnt mention anything about straight salt, just that he only needs sand/salt at the end of the storm


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

im thinking he wants it done every inch and then during the storm he want you to come back and check to make sure there isnt 2 inches or so built up.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Does SIMA have a sample contract for an account like this? Seasonal, zero tolerance, Sanding/salting at the end of every storm?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Jguck25;1075565 said:


> Does SIMA have a sample contract for an account like this? Seasonal, zero tolerance, Sanding/salting at the end of every storm?


Probably. It will only cost you a few hundred buck too Im sure.


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

You should know what he wants right down to the last detail.Is it worth you while salting and going back there all the time.Will this account take up too much time and will that effect other accounts.Since you know him ,If you don't meet his demands will there be hard feelings.Is the customer going to be a pain in the [email protected]#.From what i have read so far i would pass on it.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

You might want to check out www.profitsareus.com I went to a semimar last year in here hosted by Futureline they had an awsome turnout and Profits Unlimited has alot of software and manuals for the snowplower for bidding , contracts, training for profits check them out


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a client who wants a seasonal contract starting at 2 inches and salting done after I plow in one price. He also wants a price for the times when I come and salt when I don't have to plow. Never had this type of scope of service. here are the only types of seasonals I have done before 1) seasonal that include plow and salting in one price and paid over 5 months. 2) seasonal price for plowing and then a per service amount for salting. but never a seasonal that the initial visit is for plowing and salting and then every time I salt after that is an extra charge. I am not going to complain because I get the best of both worlds with guaranteed money and being able to charge more on top of the seasonal for the extra salting. Sorry if I high jacked the thread and a little bit confusing in my explanation but has any one ever had someone ask for this type of pricing.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

What sounds fishy (no offense to the fish) is that he wants to pay for seasonal which puts him in the drivers seat for demands, but expects "fee for service" service which over-leverages you on the risk side in terms of legal and profit margins. This may be the perfect opportunity to sit down, have him lay out his wants, and then you expain the cost to him. If you can't make good $$ why bother. Any idiot can work for free ! !


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

so i measured the property and it is almost a rectangle, but not quite.. (for the purposes of quoting i am going to make it into a rectangle, although it is a trapezoid shape) It is 350 feel along the road with two entrances, and it is 165 feet back. and then there is a building in the middle that is 67x105. 

This is a restaurant so i will be expecting to have to plow around people and constantly be going back there to keep it clean, sand/salt only at the end of the storm.. So i would like to confirm my numbers and get a second opinion on what others would be expecting on how long this will take to plow, and how much sand/salt.

there is parking all around all four corners of the restuarant and snow is pushed all to the left and right, so 350 foot passes. with a couple obstacles like signs and things. any help would be greatly appreciated.. thank you


----------

